# GT-R v Maserati Granturismo S



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Today I took a test drive in the Maserati Granturismo S and I can't stop thinking about the experience.

On start-up, the grin factor was huge; press the sport button and the grin gets bigger. What a noise! 1-0 to the Maser.

Upon getting in, you are hit by a feel of luxury and sportiness at the same time. The rear seats would easily accomodate two adults with lower limbs and I'm talking fully grown adults, not midgets. 2-0 to the Maser.

Oh, forgot to mention the exterior styling before getting in - I like it, especially in the grey metallic (it has a fancy sounding Italian name which makes it sound as good as it looks, trust me). I like the curves and swoops, I like the front and the back. Thank you Pininfarina. 3-0 to the Maser.

Driving. It's two different animals. It can be a silky smooth and whisper quiet wafter or...if you like to hear a 4.7 Litre Italian V8 and I mean really hear it, you can hit the sport button and this wonderful noise is released, inside and outside of the car with a bit more added poke too.

And talking of poke, I was pleasantly surprised by how it pulled and how quick it felt.

Handling - the damping I felt was spot on. It gave a nice smooth ride and didn't feel at all like it was rolling in the corners or it's weight was showing it up. It's no track day monster nor could it hold a candle to the on-rails feel you get in the GT-R but it didn't jolt the hell out of me either.

Gearbox - it's not a double clutch but derived from the F1 type box ala Fezza Scuderia so it's got the paddles behind the steering wheel. So it's not as smooth or as quick as the GT-R's but I was pretty happy with how it behaved, especially with the autoblip on downchanges giving you that lovely V8 bark. Or of course you can have it fully auto to waft you along if you're not in the mood for it.

After a lengthy test drive, I've got to say I was impressed. That V8 soundtrack is to die for. I'm an ex RS4 B7 owner (de-cat and non-res Milltek) so I do like to hear a V8 and this one sounded authentically Italian :clap:

So, test drive over I got back in the GT-R and after about a quarter of a mile the difference was clear. The GT-R was like driving a go-kart after the Maser. It just felt so sharp, hunkered down and focused. The steering was razor sharp, move the wheel slightly and the car is there. Everything about the GT-R felt so sharp and tight. It's the car to have if you want speed, precision and bonkers performance.

But -

Maybe it's an age thing. I'm 43, an ex-biker who, having owned faster and faster bikes felt increasingly like I was awaiting the 'big one' and one day, the big one happened (no fault of my own). And somehow, I'm finding myself back with that same feeling, because, in the GT-R, no one can go out for a drive in it and not use/part use it's performance. That's it's whole point, the performance and it's addictive. I only use it where I think it's safe to do so and I've even undertaken a whole day's road driving in it with CAT DT to make me as safe as possible.
I always get out of the car with a smile and always shake my head at how capable a car it is but do I need that much for the road? (I don't do track days in it).

For capability, the GT-R wins hands down over the Maser on a fast sweeping road or track, no question.

But the Maser experience has stayed with me and after a years ownership of the GT-R, I'd be willing to switch. Something a little less frantic I think I am ready for. The only trouble is, my wallet isn't ready for it just yet which is a shame but having to drive around in the GT-R until it is I guess is no real hardship. I guess it's all down to individual preference at the end of the day. I think I'm done with the balls out speed thing and I certainly won't miss people either trying to overtake me - just so they can say they've overtaken a GT-R or having cars right up my chuff for mile on mile.

:sadwavey:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Well a car is all about soul and heart, If you drove the Maserati and felt that then go for it. And plus you have owned the GTR for a year so why not try something new, you only live once.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I too would fancy a Mas as my next car in part because I have had a dream of owning one since I was about 8 (not sure why but always wanted a Mas rather than Porsche or Ferrari even as a kid when the prospect of ever having one seemed a tad unlikely to say the least).

The one thing that puts me off a Mas GT as my next ride however is the truly horrific deprecation from new. I think a one year old example however might make a good bet, but I haven't owned a used car for well over 10 years now.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

AndyE14 said:


> I too would fancy a Mas as my next car in part because I have had a dream of owning one since I was about 8 (not sure why but always wanted a Mas rather than Porsche or Ferrari even as a kid when the prospect of ever having one seemed a tad unlikely to say the least).
> 
> The one thing that puts me off a Mas GT as my next ride however is the truly horrific deprecation from new. I think a one year old example however might make a good bet, but I haven't owned a used car for well over 10 years now.


 Did you get the R35 over the E63 in the end then?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Did you get the R35 over the E63 in the end then?


E63 MB? Why would I ever consider that? I hate MB and whilst not a fan of BMW I would have taken an M5 over that.

As for Mas I have always been scared away by the price and depreciation and the GTR performance is so much better, but let's be honest it is unlikely anything else I buy will give a massive performance improvement from my MY11 so am likely to look to something similar to the Mas next time around. After 2 GTR's in 2 years (and I will probably keep my current car for another r2 years) then I will be due something different and it probably won't be an R36.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

AndyE14 said:


> E63 MB? Why would I ever consider that? I hate MB and whilst not a fan of BMW I would have taken an M5 over that.
> 
> As for Mas I have always been scared away by the price and depreciation and the GTR performance is so much better, but let's be honest it is unlikely anything else I buy will give a massive performance improvement from my MY11 so am likely to look to something similar to the Mas next time around. After 2 GTR's in 2 years (and I will probably keep my current car for another r2 years) then I will be due something different and it probably won't be an R36.


 Sorry mate I got you confused with someone else. I recognize your name from somewhere but obviously not the guy who was choosing between an E63 and a GTR.:runaway:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with your Karls, the Maser is a beautiful car with an outstanding engine. Probably make a superb long distance GT car, but as you point out, the depreciation will be horrific on a new one. That would scare me away unless I had money to burn on toys, which I don't.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Before the GT-R I was toying with the idea of one of these purely for the engine note alone together with one of these! Still might :squintdan

The new Granturismo S is a corker. Go for it. I can see why. Scratch the Maser itch... :thumbsup:


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Nice review


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Not driven that model but took a Quat Porte GT Sport (or something like that) round Milbrook Proving Ground on a Mfctr test day 3 years ago & back to back tested it against a Bentley Flying Spur & Merc S65 (could have been a 63).

For me the Masser won on the styling & noise stakes but I found it's performance a huge let down, the ride crashy & the gear change very harsh. No doubt this newer model has moved things on, but at this event & around Milbrook, the Flying Spur was by far the most capable car & battered the other 2 in the performance stakes, it was that good I requested a 2nd run round the Alpine track & something very satisfying having a Bentley airborne


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Sorry mate I got you confused with someone else. I recognize your name from somewhere but obviously not the guy who was choosing between an E63 and a GTR.:runaway:


Hi that was me and in the end I did choose the E63 over the GTR after driving both. As an everyday car the E63 was the clear winner and more practical for a family man. 

I will update the original thread when I get a moment with my thoughts on both cars and my dealer experiences.

T.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Bathurst said:


> Hi that was me and in the end I did choose the E63 over the GTR after driving both. As an everyday car the E63 was the clear winner and more practical for a family man.
> 
> I will update the original thread when I get a moment with my thoughts on both cars and my dealer experiences.
> 
> T.


 Aw thank god I got you lol I was wondering what you chose... Haha. I had a feeling you would choose the E63 over the R35.


----------

